# Positive Potty training stories !!



## Smileyjunior711 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi , I would just like to hear about all the potty training +'s !!! I got my puppy 2 days ago and today he walked into the litterbox and went pee all by himself !!! He is 8 weeks old and his name is Venn.!!!please post !!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

eeek cant vote as all my girls were different Gypsy the eldist was within the first couple of days, Inca the midle was almost 8 months before she was dry in the house, and echo the baby was maybe a a week or to before she was dry. 

we realy thaught that because Gypsy picked it up so quick the others would learn from her,n how wrong we were.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Except for emergencies (getting sick, etc.), Benny has never had an accident in the house. We taught him to go outside from day 1, and he just took to it immediately. We taught him to ring a bell whenever he had to go. It worked.


----------



## Smileyjunior711 (Jun 19, 2010)

That's cool!!I'm still working on training Venn to use the litterbox completely.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

It took Dexter a few months to get completely housebroken. He would mainly go outside and then we would miss his signs and he would pee on the kitchen floor by the door. That only happened a few times. He had some accidents when we first got him. Every pup is different and it wasn't that he didn't understand that he was supposed to go out, he really just didn't want to.


----------

